# Delight Maiden mare (vulva pictures)



## MBhorses (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello,

our mare Delight was pasture breed by previous owner. She should be due around March 15. She has been rubbing her butt alot today. She has roll a few times(not like colicing)She has no udder yet. I called the vet, he wants us to give her a liquid by mouth to help her with her udder. Have any of you given this liquid stuff to help with the udder. The maiden is the one who colic last month. She looks like she has drop to me. She has soften up in the butt area and the vulva area.

month ago picture







Today's pictures


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone out there have any Ideal about my mare.


----------



## Lauralee (Feb 23, 2007)

Her vulva does not look as loose as it could be.

I have no idea what oral liquid your vet is talking about. Why does she need this?

I go more by the contents of the teats. Can you express a drop of liquid from her teats and examine it for color and stickiness?

To be honest she looks like she has at least 2 more weeks to go....but then, who knows?


----------



## SHANA (Feb 23, 2007)

She could have worms, thus the reason for rubbing her tail.


----------



## Becky (Feb 23, 2007)

I would expect her to have some kind of udder development before foaling. A maiden mare may not get a large udder, but I would expect there to be something. How many days gestation is she? Has she been on fescue? Is that why your vet wants to give her something for udder development?


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 23, 2007)

hello,

vet already checked her for worms, she is fine in that area.

She is due around March 15

Her udder has not bag up, but is loose.Our vet said sometimes maiden don't bag up like other mares.I am going to check on her now.i will see if anything comes out of her udder.She was just wormed two weeks ago.


----------



## Reble (Feb 23, 2007)

Some Maiden mares do not get their milk till after giving birth.

They do not have to have all the signs, or any, they are like us woman, when they are ready surprise.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 23, 2007)

Was she moved out of the pasture at a certain time? Is that why you are sure she was and is due around March 15th?

I have had maidens not get a huge bag but all have had some form of something.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 23, 2007)

I just checked this mare tonight. Her udder has no liquid yet.The liquid the vet wants us to give her will help her with her udder development he said.Her vulva looks more relax then this morning. She is a horse who usually don't want to be petted, but today she is all over us. She was pasture breed from April ti Sept. 2006 Our vet thinks she will foal anywhere from now til 2 weeks. i just wanted to know what you all think. Our vet thinks she got breed in April for a March foal. I have been going crazy



: watching her every night. I wish she would have been hand breed, so I would have a better ideal of the birth. We usually hand breed our mares to the stud.I want to make sure I don't miss the birth of the foal. We are working on getting a foaling alarm system.

thanks everyone

PS we did her tail tonight just in case she decides to foal.How long can I leave her tail done without damaging the tail?


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello,

Pictures of Delight Sunday 2/25/07

I think she might be getting close to foaling. She still don't have a udder yet, but we are giving her equidone(domperidone)

per our vet to help her with the udder development.


----------



## runaway ranch (Feb 25, 2007)

Hang in there, the waiting is the hardest.


----------

